# Barra de Guaratiba/Rio de Janeiro – Emanuel Paiva viaja no tempo e retorna à icônica casa do sítio do pica-pau amarelo onde foi gravado em 1977/1986



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

*Olá, pessoal! 

Hoje (11/07/2021) eu realizei um sonho de infância que era conhecer o icônico Sitio do Pica-pau amarelo. Foi um seriado que marcou bastante a minha infância e adolescência. Nessa edição de 1977/1986 eu não perdia um episódio sequer. Eu tinha um desejo de conhecer o sítio, mas não sabia onde ele era localizado exatamente, a única coisa que eu sabia era que o sítio ficava na Barra de Guaratiba. Os anos se passaram, o sítio ficou abandonado, já que se tratava de uma casa alugada a qual era filmada parte da história de Monteiro Lobato que fora adaptada, e parte era gravada em estúdio. O local ficou em ruínas por anos e anos. Daí, moradores da região resolveram revitalizar o famoso sítio. A inauguração se deu em junho/2021. Nos fins de semana ficava mais cheio de curiosos porque dois personagens estavam na casa (Emília e Visconde de Sabugosa), não os personagens reais, mas pessoas fantasiadas. O local começou a ganhar notoriedade e a Globo vetou os personagens alegando direitos autorais (uma pena). Mesmo assim, o local é bem visitado até por pessoas de fora do Rio de Janeiro já que Sítio do Pica-pau Amarelo foi um fenômeno, tanto que fizeram outras versões em outros locais, porém, a edição mais marcante foi essa de 1977/1986. Não tirei muitas fotos, mas as que tirei dá para se ter uma idéia da casa.

LOCALIZAÇÃO: ESTRADA ROBERTO BURLE MARX Nº 6870 – BARRA DE GUARATIBA
PARA AGENDAR UMA VISITA É PELO WHATSAPP: (21) 98174-9981

DIREITO DE FOTOGRAFAR
Lei 9.610/98
Art. 48. As obras situadas permanentemente em logradouros públicos podem ser representadas livremente, por meio de pinturas, desenhos, fotografias e procedimentos audiovisuais.
Constituição Federal

Art. 5º Todos são iguais perante a lei, sem distinção de qualquer natureza, garantindo-se aos brasileiros e aos estrangeiros residentes no País a inviolabilidade do direito à vida, à liberdade, à igualdade, à segurança e à propriedade, nos termos seguintes:

IX - é livre a expressão da atividade intelectual, artística, científica e de comunicação, independentemente de censura ou licença.


















*







*FOTOS DO LOCAL

01









02









03









04 









05









06









07









08









09









10









11









12









13









14









15









16









17









18









19









20









21









22









23









24









25









26









27









28









29









30









31









32









33









34









35









36









37









38









39







*


40









*Espero que tenham curtido! *


----------



## Luiz Fernando XD (Apr 1, 2009)

Que achado! Eu vi essa adaptação da Globo na antiga TVE.


----------



## RioSampa (Aug 4, 2005)

Muito legal!!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Luiz Fernando XD said:


> Que achado! Eu vi essa adaptação da Globo na antiga TVE.


Um grande achado mesmo; só quem viveu esse momento mágico sabe. É impressionante como nos apegamos à algo que marcou a nossa vida de alguma forma.

Obrigado pela visita, meu amigo.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

RioSampa said:


> Muito legal!!


Muito legal mesmo. Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## opoilo (Jul 15, 2009)

Que bacana Emanuel, cheguei a ver reportagens mostrando que o local estava abandonado, apesar de possuir dono, e bom ver que a ideia foi revitalizar do mesmo jeito que era na época da série. Parabéns pelo Thread!


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Nossa, fantástica a reconstituição! Se não está idêntica, está parecidissima com o original.

Esta casa talvez seja o mais perfeito símbolo do Monteiro Lobato no imaginário popular.

Vejo uma situação análoga à esse sitio: a casa de A Grande Familia, que representa muito bem o tipo de casa que todos nós já frequentamos um dia, seja de subúrbio ou não, com todos os seus detalhes de muro, piso vermelho de mosaico, tipo de móveis, tipo de garagem...


----------



## portoimagem-II (May 24, 2007)

Esta cena é clássica:














Para ver como esta casa é icônica !




*___*


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

opoilo said:


> Que bacana Emanuel, cheguei a ver reportagens mostrando que o local estava abandonado, apesar de possuir dono, e bom ver que a ideia foi revitalizar do mesmo jeito que era na época da série. Parabéns pelo Thread!


Na verdade, o verdadeiro sítio do pica-pau amarelo fica no interior de São Paulo (muito lindo por sinal). Já o "sítio" situado em Barra de Guaratiba foi para facilitar para a Rede Globo por estar situado no Rio de Janeiro. a casa era alugada, tanto que, ao final do aluguel, o sítio ficou entregue e o mato tomou conta. a iniciativa de restauração não foi de nenhuma empresa privada, foi dos moradores mais próximos. Claro que falta muita coisa que eles ainda estão providenciando. A casa só tem um quarto - que era da narizinho -, e que está em obras, o banheiro a mesma coisa. Conversei com a mantenedora, e ela me disse que já passaram por lá gente até do Norte do país (acho que foram de Roraima e Amapá); tudo porque as filmagens ficaram no memória de muitos daquela época. Logo, matar a saudade não faz mal á ninguém...rs

Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

portoimagem-II said:


> Esta cena é clássica:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tia Anastácia e o Minotauro. Imperdível! HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

portoimagem-II said:


> Nossa, fantástica a reconstituição! Se não está idêntica, está parecidissima com o original.
> 
> Esta casa talvez seja o mais perfeito símbolo do Monteiro Lobato no imaginário popular.
> 
> Vejo uma situação análoga à esse sitio: a casa de A Grande Familia, que representa muito bem o tipo de casa que todos nós já frequentamos um dia, seja de subúrbio ou não, com todos os seus detalhes de muro, piso vermelho de mosaico, tipo de móveis, tipo de garagem...


Verdade, eles procuraram restaurar o mais parecido possível, um trabalho árduo, mas muito legal.

Ótima comparação! Monteiro Lobato, que já era conhecido, ficou muito mais depois dessa adaptação, pois é a "cara dele".

Sim, a Grande Família faz um resumo das famílias brasileiras. Quem nunca se imaginou lá, pelo menos uma vez? HAHAHA

Muito obrigado pelo prestígio, meu amigo!


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Nat_Mac (Nov 1, 2008)

Show! Eu assisti a segunda versão (2001-2007) e gostava muito. Nunca cheguei a ver a de 1977 a 1986 mas meu pai diz que gostava também.

Que bom que a casa ainda existia. Nesse tempo não tinha Projac, então tem muitas construções reais espalhadas pelo Brasil que remetem à cenários que as pessoas viam nos programas, nas novelas. Isso me remete ao sonho de conhecer a casa onde filmaram "Os Goonies", que ainda está de pé... hehe.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Nat_Mac said:


> Show! Eu assisti a segunda versão (2001-2007) e gostava muito. Nunca cheguei a ver a de 1977 a 1986 mas meu pai diz que gostava também.
> 
> Que bom que a casa ainda existia. Nesse tempo não tinha Projac, então tem muitas construções reais espalhadas pelo Brasil que remetem à cenários que as pessoas viam nos programas, nas novelas. Isso me remete ao sonho de conhecer a casa onde filmaram "Os Goonies", que ainda está de pé... hehe.


Exatamente. O PROJAC foi inaugurado em outubro de 1995. Aliás, começou a ser construído em 1980. Antes do PROJAC as gravações eram feitas em estúdios no Jardim Botânico ou no próprio local. Hoje, se fizerem uma novela em Belém, por exemplo, haverá flashes da cidade, mas as gravações serão no PROJAC, algo meio sem graça. Mas há cenários em que não há como fazer tudo no PROJAC.

Nessas 3 ou 4 versões foram 3 Pedrinhos e 4 Narizinhos. Fui informado lá no sítio que a atriz Reny de Oliveira, que fez a boneca Emília, não quis mais gravar porque não era reconhecida na vida real. Claro que na vida real ela não era uma boneca rs


----------



## Mr.Falcon (May 1, 2012)

Adorei! Era muito pequeno nessa época, o seriado que mais marcou foi Armação Ilimitada rsrs E claro a novela A Gata Comeu, que era a febre das crianças da minha idade! Ouvia muito falar e até ganhei uma fita de um especial produzido na época chamado "Pirlimpimpim", que canta os personagens do sítio. Mas não entendia nada rs


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Mr.Falcon said:


> Adorei! Era muito pequeno nessa época, o seriado que mais marcou foi Armação Ilimitada rsrs E claro a novela A Gata Comeu, que era a febre das crianças da minha idade! Ouvia muito falar e até ganhei uma fita de um especial produzido na época chamado "Pirlimpimpim", que canta os personagens do sítio. Mas não entendia nada rs


Pois é, marcou um época para cada um. E até hoje se comenta. Há coisas marcantes em nossas vida que o tempo não é capaz de apagar...rs
Obrigado pela visita.


----------



## Guttier (Oct 26, 2014)

Essa casa representa bem a "casa de vó" que tem aos montes no Brasil inteiro. Nada de decoraçao contemporanea mas é aconchegante.


----------



## Emanuel Paiva (Oct 27, 2008)

Guttier said:


> Essa casa representa bem a "casa de vó" que tem aos montes no Brasil inteiro. Nada de decoraçao contemporanea mas é aconchegante.


Exatamente. Análise perfeita.


----------

